# Forum Tips And Features



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

This thread is for any features and tips in using this software that you would like to share. This should help you discover some of the excellent features available to you.

*1. Pick your own color scheme *- Currently, there are 3 different color schemes available to you. To access these color schemes:

Click on the "User CP" button up top, then click on "Edit Options".

Scroll down until you see "Style Set".

Click on the arrow and select the scheme you want.

When you have made your selection, click away from the box to make sure your selection has been entered.

Click "Submit Modifications" and your done!

More styles will be added soon so check back. Be sure to also take a look at some of your other options on this screen. There is a lot to choose from.

*2. Tip*- Be sure after each visit, click on the text at the bottom of the main forum page "Mark All Forums Read". This resets your cookie so the next time you visit, all forums with new posts will be highlighted by the yellow "V" to the left of each forum name. However, after 30 minutes of inactivity, the cookie will reset automatically so if you forget, don't worry about it.

*3. View only new posts since last visit *- If you look to the upper right of the main forum listing, you will see a clickable line of text "View New Posts". This will show you only the new posts since your last visit (assuming you did #2 after your last visit).

*4. Search features *- You will find the search features of this forum very fast and effective. Simply click on the "Search" tab on any page and type in your keywords. We have over 11,000 posts so most likely you will find the information you are looking for if it's DBS related.

*5. Private Messages *- Private messages is one of the more useful features of this forum. You can send a private message to almost any registered user by simply clicking on the "PM" icon (assuming they have this feature turned on).

That's about all for now. I will post more features as I think of them. Anyone of course are welcome to share what they find. Thanks!

Heres a few more Chris

*6. Deleting Own Posts *- All registered users can delete their own posts, if you double post or you change your mind about wanting it posted, just go it 'edit' and check 'Delete post'. If you started the thread, you cannot delete the first post in the thread but you can do an edit. Note- when posts are deleted they are subtracted for post count.

*7. Polls *- Polls may only be started in the Polling Forum by registered users and only registered users can vote. You can select upto 10 choices in your poll and you can have it so that a member can only vote once or multiple times. Also, if you want the poll to close automatically you can tell it to. The poll will close but the thread will remain open. If you want to edit your poll, meaning adding or deleting choices or setting an expiration date after its orginally posted you must ask an Admin to make the changes.

*8. Time Zone*- Since the server is set to GMT, you must go into your 'User CP' -> 'Edit options' -> 'Time Offset' to change the forum time so it operates on your local time.

*9. No Edit Tag*- If you edit your post within 2 minutes of the orginal reply you will not see the 'Edited By _____' tag.

*10. Updated Post Count*- For members who were registed at the old board and you made posts you can have your post count total include those posts you made, so far I've updated most everyone and but if you have a questions with it drop me a PM.

Well, thats ablout all I could think of right now, anyone else have anything to add? -Steve


----------



## navy8ball (Mar 23, 2002)

is there a way of blocking a thread or subject matter.once i have read certain things i dont need to read them again.ignore posts button is to broad. thanks


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Unfortunately our software VB does not allow for this. If there was a way it could be done I would be the first to find it and install it. 

We take great pride in offering features which will make your visit more pleasant and enjoyable. We work hard to bring you new features before any other forum, we enjoy being on the cutting edge. 

Thanks for the idea!


----------

